# the Burgmüller etudes



## henrikhank

Someone here who has played the etudes by Burgmüller. To me they seem nice and not too diffucult. What was your experience? Were those great for learning technique and harmony?


----------



## premont

What I learned from these pieces was not as much technique and harmony but rather phrasing. How to put a musical phrase adequately. But in all cases I would recommend them for their irresistible charm.


----------



## Pugg

henrikhank said:


> Someone here who has played the etudes by Burgmüller. To me they seem nice and not too diffucult. What was your experience? Were those great for learning technique and harmony?


Tried it once / twice, but my technique is that of a amateur, so I listen to them instead of playing.


----------



## Bettina

Burgmüller's Op. 109 is a wonderful set of pieces. I've taught many of these pieces to my piano students, with good results. I particularly recommend #13, The Storm. It's very descriptive, with lots of thundering tremolos and dramatic chords, and then in the end it switches to a major key. It's like the sun coming out after a big storm. It helps students learn how to tell a story through their playing--and it helps develop techniques such as chord voicing and tremolo playing.


----------

